# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Wanneer ongesteld na bevalling als je geen borstvoeding geeft?

## Paula1974

je geen borstvoeding geeft? Het is nu 9 1/2 weken geleden dat ik bevallen ben en ik ben nog steeds niet ongesteld.Heb 2 weken gevloeid, daarna beetje rozig bloedverlies, ongeveer 2 weken, daarna niets meer. Maar nu zo'n twee weken weer licht roze bloedverlies.

----------


## pilvraagjes

Het kan zijn dat de menstruatie niet echt op gang komt zolang je borstvoeding geeft. Dit wil niet zeggen dat je geen ovulatie hebt, de menstruatie gaat alleen anders... maar dat je na 9 weken nog niet ongesteld bent is sowieso niet raar, volgens mij gaat het nooit gelijk weer door...

----------


## Paula1974

nou, vraag is al opgelost..ben vandaag ongi geworden  :Smile:  Ook toevallig ..bedankt voor je antwoord iig :Smile:

----------

